# motor coach trimmer



## Buenayre

Hi there

I'm translating a document and under the category "occupation" it says: motor coach trimmer

any ideas of how to say it in Spanish?

this is the english definition I've found for coach trimmer

–noun
A workman who prepares and finishes the lace, linings, and other trimmings for carriage-builders.
Thanks


----------



## k-in-sc

A motor coach is a long-distance bus (un micro para ustedes).


----------



## LeoLeo9

Nunca había oído lo de micro, sobre todo para largas distancias.
Para motor coach trimmer, podría ser un operario de mantenimiento.
He visto que trimming tiene algún sentido similar a "recortar" y a "dejar bien algo", por lo que también podría ser trabajador de línea de acabado.


----------



## Buenayre

Thanks so much for your help!

This is what the client told me which I thought it would be interesting to share:

Coventry was always the car manufacturing capital of the UK (like a British Detroit!).  A motor coach trimmer lines the interior of a car’s cabin with material and padding. Trim is the term for soft material used in car interiors.  So, yes, you know what a trimmer is and this is (or was) simply the term used for that job in the motor trade.  Not any more I am sure as it is probably one of the professions that is no more, being replaced by robots and /or non-specialist workers.  It is a very old fashioned term.


----------



## LeoLeo9

Ah, vale! Gracias por poner ese texto porque creo que así queda mucho más claro, se refiere a los "acabados interiores" en español.


----------



## rodelu2

Tal vez "tapicero de autobuses'.


----------



## k-in-sc

Sorry, I threw you off by saying "micro" (=long-distance bus), one meaning of "motor coach" here in the U.S. (another is recreational vehicle). But the description provided by vale123 is British and is clearly referring to cars.


----------



## LeoLeo9

Sorry K-in-sc, but I don't understand why you use micro as long-distance bus. Are you using micro in Spanish or English? I mean, in Spanish microbus is a little bus for short distances, with 30 people more or less.


----------



## k-in-sc

You don't say where you're from, but "micro" is a long-distance bus in Argentina, where the OP is from.


----------



## LeoLeo9

Ah! In other "Spanish" countries micro is for little buses for short distances, strange!! don't you think so?? as far as I know "micro" means "little"...


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, they seem pretty big to me too


----------

